# Breaking siblings toys.



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

I am after some advice please. We are currently in the process of adopting our second boy and he has been with us since January. The issue is that he keeps breaking his older brothers (non bio related) toys, there is a six year age gap between the 2, he is almost 4 so his brother has some 'more advanced' toys. He doesn't break his own at least not on purpose but any chance he gets he throws or destroys one of his brothers toys even if he has the same toy he breaks his brothers. We have tried time in, taking toys away and giving the attention to my older son but nothing seems to be deterring him.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Xxx


----------

